# Sweet natty from Sweden



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

A little over a year ago I received this fantastic little natty from failureisalwaysanoption. This is a fantastic little natty that is very fun to shoot.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Alfred has a good hand for makin' shooters.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's pretty much ideal. I appreciate your showing it. Wish you'd gone out and shot for us though.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Dayhiker said:


> That's pretty much ideal. I appreciate your showing it. Wish you'd gone out and shot for us though.


I plan on doing a shooting video with it soon.


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Haha, you're too kind Jeremy!  Made my day!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Finally did a shooting video with the sweet natty I received from failureisalwaysanoption. Sorry for the poor lighting and angle of the camera. I really need to find that blasted part to my tripod. Shot 3/8 steel, partial butterfly.


----------

